
PHP Developer Needed in Columbus, OH - rmlewisuk
http://www.marco.org/2014/07/22/robert-half-technology
======
terminatingZero
I too am from Ohio. I myself found it difficult to find a company that had a
reputable software department and also pay well. So of course I jumped on my
first well paying offer. Now I am somewhat regreting it. I tend to do a lot of
work on my own. I have yet to have any real team based software tasks. Also
within my first 6 months I was asked to darasticly alter a legacy product that
was not maintained and retofit it for a new customer. I had no real world
experience before this so of course my branch of the code is showing big
problems. With that over my head and the expectation that I need to develop
another product from the ground up, I am becoming extremely stressed. I guess
a question for you, being from Ohio, are there any places that you believe
have a good environment for a aspiring coder?

------
stevekinney
Amongst my many issues with recruiter spam, one of my biggest pet peeves is
when recruiters send me emails about jobs without telling me who the company
is or what they do. That's kind of a big deal as to whether or not I'm even
remotely interested in the position (I'm probably not).

~~~
esusatyo
I told a recruiter this one day, and all he said was: "Telling you which
company we are recruiting for is like you giving everyone on the street your
source code".

Oh well.

------
iMakeWebsites
I almost fell for the Robert Half scam when I was looking for a job in the
Akron area. It seemed like an interesting position. I gave up when I was
forced to navigate their horrendous website that asked for completely
irrelevant information. It was literally the worst website I had used in
awhile. Then for months I would get offers from them, and every time I asked
them to remove me from their lists and delete my profile. They always assured
me they would. It got bad enough where I would just respond with a copy and
paste of the previous email from the same guy of him assuring me he would
remove me.

I just got a call and voicemail from them the other day too. Fortunately no
email this time.

------
jrjarrett
This.

I had the same experience (contacted RH about a specific job only to find out
it didn't really exist), and continue to get spam emails and calls.

I've told them sure, I'm interested in hearing about what they have but it
will have to be better than my current position.

It never, ever is.

